# Teenage life in Bavaria



## mumofteenager (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello

We recently visited the Erlangen/Herzogenaurach area as my husband has a job offer. We are from the UK but live in the U.S. 

We have a 14 year old son who would attend the FIS. Can anyone tell us where teenagers hang out and typically what the teenage culture is. He has his sport but beyond that we wonder how easy it is to socialize, especially if we live in the Weisendorf area. 

Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I can only offer limited advice as our situation was different - coming from large city in Canada, living in central Berlin for half a year, daughter (then 12/13) spoke reasonable German and attended a regular Gymnasium.

Main point: life wasn't that different. Teenagers do basically the same stuff. They sleep in on weekends, spend too much time staring at their phones, hang out in the park after school, go shopping and to movies, do their sports and whatever other activities. Our daughter made good friends, played football, had an active social life. Living in an urban centre with good public transit, she enjoyed a higher degree of independence from her parents than at home because she didn't need to be driven places. 

That being said, your son will probably have a different experience. Very likely his social life will exist in the international-school bubble, and given the relatively lack of density where you'll be, there might be significant commutes to and from friends' homes. His ability to socialize with "locals" depends on the state of his German, the state of their English, and common interests. Sports or any other organized group activity would be an excellent introduction, so encourage that as much as you can.


----------



## mumofteenager (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you for your input. Yes the language for my son is the main barrier. 

I wonder if anyone who has teenagers at the FIS can shed any light for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Weisendorf does not look like a big place. I suspect that your son will spend a lot of time in the car being driven places by you.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK Weisendorf area is preferred suburb of Erlangen/Herzogenaurach ( former Herzo Base )
so english might be widely common. The whole area is well known for its intl. companies like Siemens, ADIDAS, PUMA etc. plus Erlangen University etc. 
Well connected by Bus 202, 204 https://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/3683178

In addition FIS provides an own Bus service
School Life - FIS
No worries needed...:welcome:


----------

